# rabbits



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

I have not seen this many rabbits around in a long time.like back in the late 70s.I can't wait to let the beagles have at um when the season comes [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I do not hunt them but I agree I have seen an unbelievable amount of rabbits this year. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

in my back yard is my beagle kennel,the rabbits have them surounded.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Yep I agree..I've been seeing tons of rabbits! My Beagles are going crazy..come on November!


Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Same here. Miami co and Clark co seems plenty full of them. I can't wait to hear the pack howling away!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Been taking advantage of these cool days to run a bit. I think you guys are right lots of little ones still showing up


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I haven't been able to run mine yet, there's a lot of ticks and the fleas are real bad in spots around here. My pups that I had in april have run thou and are pretty much fully trained and ready to go.


----------



## Bluegrass Boy (May 5, 2007)

I've been seeing a ton of rabbits, too in NE Ohio. Ran last night and had a great 1 hr+ run. Rabbit holes up, then jumped about 15 small ones. Good sign for the future.

I use Revolution (lots of ticks and fleas where I run) and it does a nice job controlling them.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on the revolution. I'm planning on taking a look at that this evening.

I went to one of my spots in clark co last night to dial in my crossbow. Pulled up in the drive way and there were 8 bunnies in his front yard! That got my heart pumping. They were all assorted sizes so that was nice to see. I think the coyote hunters in the area have been doing a decent job.


----------

